# Beer Can Buffalo Burger



## mossymo (Aug 7, 2016)

Forming the buffalo burger.













IMG_7432.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

Bacon bits in the bottom with green olives and chunks of green olive cheese.













IMG_7435.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

Added some more bacon bits, sliced green olive cheese and wrapped in bacon.













IMG_7437.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

Potato wedges in a cast iron pan and beer can buffalo burgers indirect around the Vortex smoking with a chunk of oak.













IMG_7439.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

As the cheese was melting added more bacon bits, can never have too much bacon!













IMG_7444.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

Burgers just of the grill.













IMG_7448.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

All plated up with the burger on an onion bun.













IMG_7460.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

A little better look...













IMG_7462.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016





-----

This was good eating!













IMG_7471.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 7, 2016







Thanks for looking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks great!

Points!


----------



## b-one (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks great,talk about an olive burger!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2016)

That sounds like a great flavor combo! I have some homemade Pimento Cheese...need Bacon and Olives...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow.   Now that's a burger.    Looks great


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 7, 2016)

MM, They look excellent , I need to make some for the family!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

Not much to say but WOW!

Point!

Al


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 8, 2016)

You turned my head...fantastic execution of a stuffed burger!!!

I'm not a big fan of green olives, but the thought of caramelized onion, mushrooms, Swiss cheese and bacon just makes me drool...well, to honest, your rendition does too.

Gotta give points, 'cuz this ones going on my list...and I thought there was nothing else that I wanted to smoke...yeah, well done, indeed!!!

Eric


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2016)

Mossy, that picture of the cut burger is pure art. Points!

Disco


----------

